# Kubota L4300 front side headlight lens $$



## RacerBill (Jan 26, 2018)

The front driver side clear lens of the headlight fell off and wife chewed it up with bush hog. Stopped by local tractor dealer (John Deere/Kubota) quoted $44 for a piece of plastic. Wife said something that shock both sales guy and me regarding that price.....There has to be a better deal out there on the web for parts, anybody have resources except for the dealers? Thanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That’s pretty good. Plastic headlights for cars are 200-800$ and are a lot more common to replace.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Try eBay for a random good deal but I agree with slo, $44 isn’t bad in the lense world.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm honestly surprised it's that reasonably priced.


----------



## RacerBill (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks Guys, I guess I will go with it.


----------

